# Monarch Sanctuary in Angangueo



## dstan (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a report on the sanctuary this year? Is it safe to visit? We would like to take a road trip from North of PV to see the butterflys, but wonder if it is OK to do so. Would appreciate hearing from anyone who has been there this year. thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have heard no reports of tourists being attacked by monarch butterflies.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that this refers back to thread last year where discussion was whether the sanctuaries and the access towns, especially Angangueo, had recovered from last years devastating mudslides. I see that there are still tours from San Miguel but haven't met anyone that has been there this year.


----------

